# Pee training? possible?



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you train them to pee in their box? They seem to do pretty good pooping in it but pee, not so much. 

Someone told me they can't control their pee but I'm not sure I believe that.

I have fleece with u-haul liners and I'm not so sure I'm liking it. Will females use a pee rock? I had a small box on the middle level but they didn't use it, maybe I need to put it back. Their main box is on the bottom. 

I have a rat manor and I'm going to get a different cage because to me it seems crowded (2 females, not full grown). I'm going to get a Kaytee cage probably - 3 level exotic cage because it's longer. I can't have anything bigger due to space unfortunately. 

when I read about training, it says the corner and they pee in the corner I have their little hut where they sleep. So I can't put a box there obviously.

thanks!


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

My two females exclusively use their pee rock. I have a single Critter Nation, and I have their litter box in the bottom corner under their shelf. Since day 1 they have only used the pee rock, except for little drops of pee here and there. I keep the pee rock in the litter box, just make sure its not a porous stone like brick or something. It will absorb the urine and never get clean. 

Also, I don't use any sort of bedding except for in their litter box (which is maybe why they sleep in it all the time). I have the cage trays bare since they don't pee on them. I was considering doing aspen or a similar bedding in a homemade cage tray, but the cost adds up quickly when you are repeatedly dumping it out every week.


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

I need to get out and find a rock. I'll do that and hopefully it helps. Current cage has metal levels so the fleece was kind of necessary but the new one it won't be. 

I'll be on a rock hunt today, lol!


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

A good flat one with a decent amount of surface area is good. It doesn't have to be huge, though. River rocks are the best but hard to find for some people. I have some sort of granite rock I found in my back yard, just be sure to sterilize it first. This can be done by boiling in water, soaking in a 5% bleach solution (make sure all bleach smell is washed away afterwards), etc. The pee rock can also help trim their nails down in its a rougher surface like mine.


----------



## schnebbles (Nov 11, 2015)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong section. We went for a motorcycle ride and I found a couple nice rocks. I hope this works! I just read the thread on pee rocks. Sounds like it might be a winner!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You can really incentivise them to use the box by giving them pee rocks in it. That said, rats will still mark in various places around the cage. I also had a RM with fleece and didn't like it... I switched to aspen and then got them a bigger cage. I found that my RM became impossible to clean...It would still reek after I scrubbed it, etc. due to all the tiny places between the mesh / wire where the pee would get stuck. 

I ended up taking the small shelves out of my RM and leaving the center floor bare. I would wipe it down daily and scrub once a week and that seemed to work better than using the fleece.

Leaving some items in their cage that are marked (i.e. boxes, nests, toys, etc.) will also keep them from marking as much as the cage will still smell like home somewhat.


----------



## MeganR (Mar 25, 2016)

Will any type of rock work? If I don't have access to river rocks, could I use those little river pebbles you can buy for fish tanks?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Pretty much, just go for something flattish, that they can stand on and I'd scrub / wash it if you get it from outside. With smaller stones, they will pick them up and move them, so keep that in mind (count how many you use and if you are missing some, go hunting in the cage lol).


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I used a bunch of the smaller river pebbles from the store, but I got so tired of the rats taking them out of the litter box that I went to Star Nursery and asked if I could buy just 6 or 8 of the river rocks used for landscaping. They only cost a couple bucks total and work great.


----------



## MeganR (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome! I will be trying this for sure!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you can swing it, I'd still go for a CN. I say this because I bought five different types of cages before finally settling on a CN.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Another thing with litter box training...

I was told that rats will usually pee in the corner opposite the food bowl. I put the box there and I'll be damned if they didn't take to it right away!


----------

